# All Phrags I am growing



## Nikolaus (May 13, 2007)

Here folllows a list of all the Phrags I grow right now
Species;
2 kovachii 22 and 17 cm leavespan
besseae BS
besseae var flava BS
caudatum NBS *
wallisii NBS *
longifolium NBS
schlimii BS *
2 boisierianum BS *
7 sargentianum BS *

Hybrids:
6 Mem.Dick Clements BS * I am not sure about it because they have only the same number, but the first one that flowered looked as most people say like Mem.DIck Clements
Mem Dick Clements BS
Ruby Slipper BS
Living Fire BS
2 Jason FIscher BS and NBS
2 Eric Young BS
St. Quen BS
Taras BS
Scheherezade BS
3 Grande BS *
2 Schroedeae BS *
7 Calurum some with ? BS *
4 Sedenii BS *
2 pearcei x viottatum BS *
5 besseae x equadorense BS *
2 lindenii x besseae BS *
longifolium x wallisii NBS
wallisii x caudatui BS
5 without tags BS and NBS

BS=flowering size NBS = near flowering size
* = I bought this plants from a german vendor who is specializing in other things and I took them as they were standing there, therefor many are multiple. So I had to repot them all and they all are having new growths right now and so I have to wait and see, what will happen.

Within the next days i´ll post the list of all the Paphs I have, but that list will be a little bit longer.
Hello from Germany 
Nikolaus


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2007)

That's a pretty good list. You should post inthe growing area photo thread. Do you use R.O. filters for your water?


----------



## Nikolaus (May 15, 2007)

Eric,
I have no possibility to get any rain-water, as I did years ago, when I lived in Frankfurt. So I just use the normal water. I have to set up all my plants new within the next day, because the conditions have changed "dramatically", since I have more artifical light in my wintergarden, and they produce more heat than I expected. So I am thinking of taking out the Phragmipediums from ot there and put them to a cooler part in my app.
I`ll post pictures then, when everthing is in its right place.
Hello from GErmany
Nikolaus


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2007)

Hi. Nick R.O. is Reverse Osmosis filter it is a relatively inexpensive system which removes 99% of contaminants. I have one because i use about 2 gallons of pure water every day. The water in my building is fairly bad so I change the filters every 6 mo. Look one up on the web.


----------



## Nikolaus (May 15, 2007)

Eric 
right now I take them about every two months and rinse them throh with water from the top, to remove or try to remove the minerals out. But thats yiute a lot of work. 
How many plamts do you have, when you need that much water eyery day.
What are you growing besides phrags?
Hello from Germany
Nikolaus


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2007)

I have about 125 Phrags in water. 40 Paphs, 30 pleurothalids, a few Den. kingianum pots, 4 Epicatts, A big Max. tenuifolia specimen, 8 Jewel orchids, 4 Phals, a couple of Catt hybrids, 15 Tolumnia [Equitant Oncidiums], plus houseplants. Plus some new Cypripediums.


----------



## Nikolaus (May 15, 2007)

That´s quite alot.
I just want to ask you, who has so many phrags. What is your or the others opinion or experience, what is more important for initiating flowers, the differnce between day and night temperature or is it more the absolute tmperature at night. I am thankful for advice in that direction, before I start moving all my plants around in my app. Besides the phrags I have also a lot of paph species seedlings and larger seedlings and some Vandas, Angraecums, Ascocentrums and so on, alltogether about a bit more than 250 plants, and I want them all at the right place.
Nikolaus


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2007)

With the besseae hybrids I think the low temp is the more important factor, they seem to like it cool. Some angraecums grow very shaded. You just have to do the research. Andy's Orchids has a lot of cultural info on the species which can be transferred to helping w/ hybrids.


----------

